# Can they be saved?



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I was at my mother-n-laws place (Chappel Hill, TX) yesterday and checked the "dump" site. I found several trees that had been dragged to the pile, either oak or pecan..not sure. These trees have been there some time, the bark is mostly gone and they are very dried out, grayish/whitish in color. 

The trunks are anywhere from 18" to 30" in diameter. Here's my question: Is it possible these would be worth trying to salvage? 

I can take some pics next time I'm there (couple weeks maybe) if that would help. I'm thinking I will just have to cut into them to see what shape they are in. I have no idea how long they have been there either and they always seem to add to the pile.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Chippin-in said:


> either oak or pecan..not sure.
> 
> I can take some pics next time I'm there (couple weeks maybe) if that would help.


White oak is not going to rot, for years. Red oak won't last as long. Spalted pecan is very cool, so if there is pecan there you would be lucky not to have to wait on them to be spalted. Ready made and waiting for you.

Sure pictures always help.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Daren. I will have some vacation time in July to possibly retrieve the logs. 

The other issue is snakes. This is a an area that has been untouched for years, except for piling stuff on it. At my old house my wife bought "snake-away" for the back yard. It seemed to work okay and I noticed it smelled like moth balls. I think I will buy a bunch of moth balls and toss them all around the area and give it a day. Hopefully if there are any there they will move out.

I am open to other ideas on snake abatement.

Thanks.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Chippin-in said:


> I am open to other ideas on snake abatement.
> 
> Thanks.


Since a Mongoose is illegal to own, and wouldn't hang around anyway, look to the natural enemies of whatever predator you are trying to control. In this case it's the King Snake. They can be a venomous snake's worst nightmare. I say "can" be because it's a myth that they strictly seek out other snakes for food. But they are opportunists, if they run across another snake (of any kind) and they are ready for a meal they'll kill it and eat it. They are immune to rattle snake venom and are indigenous to our area. They eat mice and rat and just about anything. 

Some King snakes are beautiful (Red on black - friend of jack) . . . . 









Some beautiful snakes are not King snakes (Black on yellow - kill a fellow). . . . 











Most breeds of canine will kill snakes but each individual dog has their own personality. Some are scredy cats and will wet themselves at the sight of one. For example this worthless mutt . . . . 










But I think Rat Terrier, Jack Russell, and Poodle are the most prolific snake killers amongst dogs. I know a lot of men don't like Poodles because they feel gay if they say they like a "sissy" dog, but let me tell you they are an amazing breed in general and I especially like the Standard. Not only will most poodles kill a snake, you can also train them (and quickly since they are among the top 3 smartest breeds) to bring back supper after you shoot it . . . . . 










If you can manage to relocate a feral cat to your property they are magnificent snake killers. Some domestic cats will but not as aggressively as most dogs. I stole this kitten from a feral cat that took up residence in my shop winter before last. 








I carried her around in my shirt pocket after running the momma off. She got to where everytime I would sit down at the computer she'd jump up in my lap and go to sleep. By summer she was following me around like a dog. 

Unless you have seen a lot of snake activity you should have no reason to think you'll see more than one or two, and since we only have 4 venomous (and the coral you won't likely run into) varieties out of dozens of species it isn't likely you will get bit by a venomous snake.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks TT. I think I am going to try some liquid fence, give it a day and then try to move some of the logs out to see what they look like. They are located at the beginning of a washout/drainage area where it slopes. I'll post pics as they are available.

I think I'll have to take steps to get rid of any rodents as well, to insure they dont have a food source to keep them there. That should be easy :laughing:


----------

